# crushed velvet



## slimcutta601 (May 21, 2008)

do anybody knw where i can get any crushed velvet from n a gold or chockolate color


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Fleamarket??


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Dont do crushed!!!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Walmart. LOL, Just kidding, try any fabric shop.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I would tell you, but I hate crushed velvet and never want to see it in another vehicle again for as long as I live. So no help for you.


----------



## T.R.O.A.E (Aug 23, 2012)

WE HAVE IT HERE IN MICHIGAN.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I think Flannel looks better. :barf:


----------



## csbuckn (Apr 12, 2008)

I got mine from hancock fabrics in black. EBay has it in dozens of colors for about $7 a yard, I think I paid 16 in store.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsdown:


----------

